# Crimson Trace LG-448: Has anyone used this?



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Thinking of purchasing for my XD40sc. Wondering if anyone has used? If so, what are your impressions?

Thanks for any input!
If I do decide to get one, I'll let you know what I think.


----------

